# How do you get a DSL router to work with Earthlink DSL service?



## seydlitz (Sep 1, 2003)

I am trying to share my Earthlink DSL internet connection through an Efficient Networks, Inc. Speedstream 5260 and a D-Link DI-604. 

When I try to go through DHCP as the router manual suggests, I can't use PPoE, which the service requires. 

Does anyone know how to set up a DSL router under OS X with the Earthlink DSL service?


----------



## djohnson (Sep 2, 2003)

On mine through Sprint, I had to telnet into the router and do a setup. In that setup, PPoE was an option to turn on. If using OS X, you can do it through terminal. Don't exactly remember the steps but their tech support (EarthLink) can help and they are good.

If using OS 9, there is a small program that wil telnet in. Again I don't remember the name but Earthlink can supply.


----------



## gsahli (Sep 6, 2003)

Seydlitz, tell us some more details about your connection, does it go modem>router>Computer? I'm sure what you want to do will work, so something else is not right yet.


----------



## seydlitz (Sep 6, 2003)

Just figured it out about an hour ago. One of my cables must have been bad even thought I had a light. I set up through IE and everything worked. Pretty cool. Thanks for the help!


----------

